# Funny snake pics



## LilithLeChat (Oct 23, 2018)

Please post funny pics of your snakes...

Gamora looking particularly derpy:


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 24, 2018)

Wrapped the rat but decided to swallow the thermostat probe.




[doublepost=1540379709,1540341503][/doublepost]May not be funny but the rat was curious about the scaly visitor, one of the local carpets checking out my rat tubs last night.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 25, 2018)

@Yellowtail how did you remove it? Mine go all single-minded, wired-up and snap at anything that moves when they smell food. 
And when you said it was a local visitor, did you mean it’s a wild one and not one of yours?


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 25, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> @Yellowtail how did you remove it? Mine go all single-minded, wired-up and snap at anything that moves when they smell food.
> And when you said it was a local visitor, did you mean it’s a wild one and not one of yours?


Alot of people have outside rodent breeding building (whether in a shed or what ever, even a garage) that attracts wild snakes all the time. as you can see his tubs are very secure, not just to keep the rodents in, but to keep the sneks out of a free meal, otherwise they would clean up the place.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 25, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> @Yellowtail how did you remove it? Mine go all single-minded, wired-up and snap at anything that moves when they smell food.
> And when you said it was a local visitor, did you mean it’s a wild one and not one of yours?


It was a wild one that was in that position when I checked on them last night but surprisingly docile, the only way to remove it from the shelf mesh was by hand and it was a lot easier to handle than some of my jungles. The rats were not panicked, just curious about the visitor.
They are my rat growing tubs and inside a lined, insulated air conditioned garage, it is totally snake and rodent proof except a smart python can come down from the roof and enter via the small gap over the 2 garage doors or through the exhaust fans, need to mesh these. I have a shipping container full of rodents next to the garage so there is a lot of attraction for snakes but even the exhaust fans there are meshed and so far no intruders but have found them on the roof and an eastern brown lives under the container..


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok, this is cheating...


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 26, 2018)

That's not a mouth, this is a mouth.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 26, 2018)

Look at those pearly whites!


Yellowtail said:


> That's not a mouth, this is a mouth.
> View attachment 325419


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 26, 2018)

What kind of snake is it? It’s gorgeous!

(I’m thinking axanthic jungle but I’m a bit crap at IDing them lol)


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 26, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> What kind of snake is it? It’s gorgeous!
> 
> (I’m thinking axanthic jungle but I’m a bit crap at IDing them lol)


Black & white Julatten jungle, possibly axanthic but not proven, they are more black and white than proven axanthic lines which I also have some of.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 26, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> That's not a mouth, this is a mouth.
> View attachment 325419


That’s not a mouth..

THIS is a mouth.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 26, 2018)

Rough-scaled python?
[doublepost=1540536448,1540536062][/doublepost]@Yellowtail im very fond of black/white and black/yellow snakes, and hoping to find a nice Jungle for my next one. Are the ones like the one in your picture rare?


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 26, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> Rough-scaled python?
> [doublepost=1540536448,1540536062][/doublepost]@Yellowtail im very fond of black/white and black/yellow snakes, and hoping to find a nice Jungle for my next one. Are the ones like the one in your picture rare?


Sure is, largest teeth of any python relative to body size, if u could inflate them to the size of a retic, their teeth would be 4x bigger than a retic


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 26, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> Rough-scaled python?
> [doublepost=1540536448,1540536062][/doublepost]@Yellowtail im very fond of black/white and black/yellow snakes, and hoping to find a nice Jungle for my next one. Are the ones like the one in your picture rare?


I have been breeding them for over 10 years and while patterns vary with some being partially striped the black and white colouration is the same. I only have one clutch of eggs this year due to hatch late Nov and I am taking orders, 3 are already sold, they are $500 each.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 26, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> I have been breeding them for over 10 years and while patterns vary with some being partially striped the black and white colouration is the same. I only have one clutch of eggs this year due to hatch late Nov and I am taking orders, 3 are already sold, they are $500 each.


 
I’m in Victoria, do you sell interstate?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 26, 2018)

LilithLeChat said:


> I’m in Victoria, do you sell interstate?


No problem, Qantas freight for a hatchling $60.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 26, 2018)

I might have to get in on that, magnificent looking snakes

@Yellowtail do they have the normal feisty jungle attitude?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 26, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> I might have to get in on that, magnificent looking snakes
> 
> @Yellowtail do they have the normal feisty jungle attitude?


One of the original males, now 14 yrs old, is a monster, I have to treat him the same as a cranky eastern brown when cleaning etc or I would be bleeding badly. They seem to have become calmer with each generation and while they come out of the egg with jungle attitude some are quite placid when they stop being defensive and get used to handling, I have some 2 year old future breeders that are very placid and past buyers send me photos of their very tame pets.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 29, 2018)

I was just reading up some old threads on this forum on whether it is possible to breed for temperament. It got quite... interesting.

Diamonds are supposed to be quite snappy as juveniles, but mine is very docile and when the mood strikes her, seems to willingly seek my company, coming to the front of the enclosure and climbing on my arm of her own free will. Of course, next days she’s all “Ewww, don’t touch me! Go away!”

She’s only snapped at me three times, twice due to mistaken identity (she could smell a mouse but couldn’t find it, so she struck at the movement), and once because I tried to pick her up without waking her up first. She didn’t connect although she definitely could have if she wanted to.

Adult Bredli female on the other hand... skittish and loves to bite and latch on.
[doublepost=1540817912,1540759837][/doublepost]Cassandra had an attack of dumb and forgot how to eat. The whole process took around half an hour. The video has been edited and sped up.


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 3, 2018)

My baby wondering what I'm doing, while Im trying to study for exams


----------



## LilithLeChat (Nov 4, 2018)

After Cassandra’s attack of the dumbs, Gamora decided to go one better and try to eat a rat starting with a thigh. When that didn’t work, she tried being a hoop before finally locating the head.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 4, 2018)

I had a left over 100g rat that I wasn’t going to use ( getting new food tomorrow) so I chucked it to my coastal who hasn’t eaten in 45~ days 

He tried eating butt first but quickly decided he’s not a butt kinda guy


----------



## LittleButterfly (Nov 13, 2018)

My little noodle wondering what the strange object is in front of it


----------



## LilithLeChat (Dec 16, 2018)

Climbing up the glass panes





[doublepost=1544929686][/doublepost]


----------



## Jozef (Apr 26, 2019)

not the softest pillow, but she's happy


----------



## LilithLeChat (Apr 26, 2019)

Gamora makes the funniest faces when eating.


----------

